# Prune shrubs for size in zone 5b?



## Schreibdave

I have a variety of deciduous shrubs that are getting too big for their location and I would like to prune them before the snow flies. We are in Syracuse NY. Temps are in the 50s during the day and 30s-40s at night now. Shrubs are just starting to lose their leaves.

Will I harm the plants if I trim them now? I am less concerned about losing any flower buds that have come in already.
Thanks


----------



## Deadlawn

What kind of deciduous shrubs? Personally I would wait until late winter/early spring before bud break. Pruning now would risk desiccation and possible winter kill at the tips where pruning occurred.


----------



## Schreibdave

Sorry for the slow response.

I don't know the names of these shrubs but here are some pictures.

My need is to prune for size. They are all bigger than I want them to be for the space I have.

We are down to the 30s at night and 50s during the day here.

Thanks!


----------

